# everything I need to make a shirt?



## jet_00005757 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: New to the Biz*

hello everybody, this site is great, I want to start my own t-shirt business, and I would like to know information on everything I need to make a shirt. Im going to be making shirts for basketball teams and other sports, with designs like a basketball and the school name and other things. If someone can please tell me everything I need from scratch. Thank you. I would appreciate it.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Jesus, here's a good place to start if you're interested in heat transfers:

Start up heat press equipment:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=5475

If you want to do screen printing, then you would need different equipment.


----------

